# External tuner add-on?



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

One of the complaints I've heard people make about Tivo is that their boxes 'still' only include 2 tuners. Now, with the more advanced architecture of the Premiere, maybe they'll be able to offer external USB Tuner support? So if you feel limited by the original functionality you can buy a dongle (maybe even a custom Tivo design with built-in coax pass-through?) and just plug it in to expand your tuner count.

Just a suggestion.


----------

